# Confused....



## SUPERWETT SHAWTY28 (Apr 26, 2012)

MY HUBBY COMPLAINS I'M NOT SEXUALLY ACTIVE ENOUGH && I'M ALWAYS MAKING UP EXCUSES NOT TO HAVE SEXUAL INTERCOURSE WITH HIM MOST OF THE TIME.....WHEN THAT'S NOT TRUE, HE THINKS EVERYTIME HE SNAPS HIS FINGERS IT'S PLAY TIME WHEN I'M NOT IN THE MOOD ALL THE TIME ESPECIALLY AFTER A LONG DAY OF WORK &7 PLUS COME HOME & DEAL WITH THE KIDS.....SOMETIMES I THINK HE IS GOING TO CHEAT JUST FOR SEXXX........XXXLOST:scratchhead:


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

It also sounds like it could be another case of Low Desire versus High Desire Libidios.

OP, more information and details would help get you better suggestions!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

You sound exhausted, and that's a sure shot recipe to kill the sex drive of most women.

Is he affectionate with you outside the bedroom? If so, is it in a way that you enjoy/want?

Does he wait for the kids to be in bed before initiating? If so, maybe ask that he get the kids ready for bed while you take a bath or shower (i.e. relax). After you may find yourself wanting him rather than being put off by him jumping you. Ask him to give you want you need first, maybe a foot massage or a back rub? Whatever relaxes you and gets you in the mood to enjoy him.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> You sound exhausted, and that's a sure shot recipe to kill the sex drive of most women.
> 
> Is he affectionate with you outside the bedroom? If so, is it in a way that you enjoy/want?
> 
> Does he wait for the kids to be in bed before initiating? If so, maybe ask that he get the kids ready for bed while you take a bath or shower (i.e. relax). After you may find yourself wanting him rather than being put off by him jumping you. Ask him to give you want you need first, maybe a foot massage or a back rub? Whatever relaxes you and gets you in the mood to enjoy him.



:iagree:

(SN makes me wonder of the authenticity of OP...)


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

occasionallybaffled said:


> :iagree:
> 
> (SN makes me wonder of the authenticity of OP...)


yeah, love the name but contradicts the problem :scratchhead:


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

SUPERWETT SHAWTY28 said:


> MY HUBBY COMPLAINS I'M NOT SEXUALLY ACTIVE ENOUGH && I'M ALWAYS MAKING UP EXCUSES NOT TO HAVE SEXUAL INTERCOURSE WITH HIM MOST OF THE TIME.....WHEN THAT'S NOT TRUE, HE THINKS EVERYTIME HE SNAPS HIS FINGERS IT'S PLAY TIME WHEN I'M NOT IN THE MOOD ALL THE TIME ESPECIALLY AFTER A LONG DAY OF WORK &7 PLUS COME HOME & DEAL WITH THE KIDS.....SOMETIMES I THINK HE IS GOING TO CHEAT JUST FOR SEXXX........XXXLOST:scratchhead:


So... as I understand it, your husband expects to be able to snap his fingers and you'll perform on command any and all the time. If you do not do this he'll cheat?

You need to leave him right away.
(if I believed any of that).


----------

